# Pigeon Genetics Wiki



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I have started a pigeon genetics wiki where everyone can read about (and contribute to) the subject of pigeon genetics.

I have not had enough time to upload a lot of information, but that is the beauty of community wiki's. Everyone can get a user name and add information or pictures.

If anyone who has a spare moment and would like to help. Please visit http://pigeongenetics.wikia.com/

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------

